# dpd recovery



## jadenvis8 (May 27, 2018)

hi loves ,

i had dpd from a young age - first episodic and then chronically. i am just about healed.

i initiated a youtube channel to share my story and discuss my road to recovery (how to recover) and i'd like to continue to make videos to help y'all. i have a video up.

the channel is : empower yourself 





like comment subscribe ... like i said, i'm open to video requests. i know how alone this disorder can make you feel and i want to make you know you're not alone and healing is possible.


----------

